# Metal, Rost, Nieten, Papier Tutsuche



## ToxSox (25. Juni 2004)

Also ich versuche z.Z. so eine Seite zu machen im "Krieg" Style...

Also so inner Art wie auf http://www.callofduty.com/ und dann auf das enter links oben.

Dort ist alles zusammengefasst, wie rostiges Metal, Papier und so...

Gibt es Tutorials für solche Effekte in PS?

danke schonmal

mfg
ToxSox


----------



## Senfdose (25. Juni 2004)

Huhu Erde an ToxSox benutze die Suche da solltest du massig finden


----------



## ShadowMan (25. Juni 2004)

@ Senfdose

Und such einfach mal nach *grunge* ...das dürftest du für dein Projekt brauchen...

Und zum Metall: Einfach mal nach Metall/Rost googeln und dann via Ebeneneinstellung "Ineinanderkopieren" dein Bild "überlagern".

Liebe Grüße,
Shadow ;-]


----------

